
Snip.it acquired by Yahoo – site to shut down - blo
http://snip.it/
======
therealarmen
I'll spare everyone the effort and post the mandatory acqui-hater comment:

"Ugh, I can't believe these people would work tirelessly for two years and
then leave me on the hook for a product I never paid for. Sell-outs. Don't
they realize that anything besides an IPO is failure?"

~~~
georgemcbay
I'm always happy for people who get aqui-hired, but at the same time the
constant threat of this happening is why I don't bother using new web services
that don't already have a huge critical mass, it just isn't worth the hassle
to get all my data into some service and then have it go away a few months
later.

In any case, kudos to the Snip.it folks for handling this in probably the best
possible way I've ever seen one of these services handle something like this.

------
i386
What was Snip.it?

------
blo
Looks like the price was $10m + bonuses

[http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/22/yahoo-buys-snip-
it-10-milli...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/22/yahoo-buys-snip-
it-10-million/)

------
vineet
Snip.it was a good service. One replacement is Scoop.it. And they have a
revenue model, so they will hopefully not disappear too fast.

~~~
blo
Scoop.it and Clipboard are good alternatives. One of these services should
work on an import function

------
TravisLS
Shameless plug: If you're a snip.it user looking for an alternative, my app
<https://annotary.com> is a similar replacement, which also includes highlight
and annotation features. We're also bootstrapped and have a revenue model, so
we're not on a countdown to taking an acquisition offer.

------
ruswick
Why is it that most every time I'm informed of a compelling, well-implemented
service, it is in an article stating that it's shutting down?

------
tirrellp
Does anyone know how much financing they took on?

------
citricsquid
The hall of fame is a really nice idea.

------
jdalgetty
why do so many sites/projects end up like that?

~~~
senorprogrammer
Money. Lots and lots of money.

~~~
donnfelker
10M looks like a lot initially. Break it down after vesting and investment and
its actually not much at all. Its a "nice bonus" for the founders and early
employees, at best.

